
Multi Window Apps: Persistent DomEvents - tobiu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6SSRT2j-OE&feature=youtu.be
======
tobiu
Loading a framework just once for multiple Browser Windows.

Moving entire Component Trees around Windows (just the vdom, no new JS
instances).

DomEvents still work out of the box (no need to add new listeners or modify
existing ones).

[https://github.com/neomjs/neo](https://github.com/neomjs/neo)

